# Centurion Chainsaw Guard



## The Tree Crew (Nov 3, 2008)

The kickback damage illustrated on this site is enlightening. Less than a second and a 45 mph chain doesn't cut, it shreds. With lifelong consequences, at times.

Here is a link to a chainsaw guide, it has a video on the site: http://www.safeguardventures.com/

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## mcoleman88 (Nov 8, 2008)

Two hands on the saw and PPE should be fine. Unless you only buck up logs on a stand like they do in the video. Just imagine that thing getting in the way on stump cuts and in a tree or cutting in brush.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 8, 2008)

I was intrigued by this contraption: no where in the video does it tell you HOW it protects from kickback. Presumably by being big and fat and in the way, so that the chain only hits the intervening bar. I could guess other ways, also.

Their models doing imitation kickbacks were somewhat laughable: I don't think a kickback looks like that. I noticed that they never demonstrated a kickback happening with their contraption bolted on, either.

I'll bet it doesn't work too well if there is any sideways momentum to the bar; their bar will tweak sideways and let the chain on by!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 9, 2008)

Great product as its aimed at people who dont know enough to operate a chainsaw safely so wont know enough to see the shortfalls of using this device. Its good to see someone trying to make saw operation safer.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 9, 2008)

When I first saw it I thought it would be some kind of extension for the chain brake handle - like an arm that would contact your body and stop the chain way before the bar was even close. I agree with pdqdl - the arm could be deflected, allowing the chain to bypass it - maybe it should be wider? I wouldn't want to depend on it for safety - better to used correct operating techniques. Any gains might be offset by increased hazards with it in place unless it were used only for bucking. JMHO


----------

